# Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???



## Lausitzerangler (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

war von euch schon jemand im Wald gewesen und hat mal geschaut ob es schon Pilze gibt? Ich denke, das die Pfifferlinge sich langsam zeigen oder was denkt Ihr. 

Und zum Thema Zubereitung:

Ich habe bei Pilzpfanne die Pilze früher immer abgekocht so ca. 1h und dann mit Speck und Zwiebeln angebraten (manchmal auch Ei) Dabei ist es mir oft vorgekommen , das es so eine Art "matschige Pampe " geworden ist. Besonders wenn viele Butterpilze oder Maronen dabei waren. Jetzt koche ich sie nicht mehr ab sondern gleich in die Pfanne. Erst andünsten und dann anbraten. Dabei bleiben sie schön bissfest und knackig. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie bereitet Ihr eure Pilze zu ???

Mfg Juri


----------



## gismowolf (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Servus Andreas!
Bei uns hat die Pilzsaison nach dem heurigen "fast-nicht-Winter"
doch auch schon im April begonnen.Habe öfter einige Morcheln 
gefunden,die mit Zwiebeln,Butter,Sauerrahm(man kann auch Sahne
nehmen)und Nudeln eine köstliche Mahlzeit waren.
Bei mir kommen die frisch geputzten Pilze ohne Abkochen gleich in die Pfanne!Auf die Pfifferlinge oder wie man bei uns sagt auf die Eierschwammerl und auf die ersten Steinpilze muß ich noch bis mitte Juni warten.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich habe Morcheln bisher noch gar nicht gegessen, aber das sieht sehr lecker aus. Das muss ich unbedingt auch mal ausprobieren. Bei uns gibt es auch noch keine "Eierschwammerl" ;-) aber wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern so wie das zur Zeit regnet.


Mfg Andreas


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Ich gehe auch gern Pilzesuchen, aber da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, sammle ich eigentlich fast nur Röhrlinge, also die mit dem "Schwamm". Aber Pilzsaison ist ja eigentlich das ganze Jahr über, wenn man alles kennen würde, was da so sprießt, könnte man sich wohl ganzjährig ´ne Mahlzeit zusammensuchen.Doch ich bin da eher vorsichtig. Ich will mich ja nicht hinterher totreihern oder das Zeitliche segnen...:v


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hallo Angel- und Pilzfreunde,
bei uns gibt es schon den Maipilz in Massen (Mairitterling), Morcheln waren wegen der langen Trockenheit noch keine da. Pfifferlinge, Einerschwammerln oder Kantareller gibt es bei uns hier wegen des Kalkbodens überhaupt nicht. Ich werde diese wieder in Schweden in Massen ernten (suchen braucht man die nicht). Ich wasche oder vorkoche Pilze generell nicht bis auf eine Ausnahme und das sind Krause Glucken. Pilze bürste ich lediglich und schmore sie in Butter mit Zwiebel an, zuletzt würzen und fertig. Manchmal benutze ich diese dann zum Füllen eines Fischbauches (Hecht/Zander) auch lecker Kombi.
@brassenwürger , ganz richtig, nur was man genau kennt, soll man sammeln. Grüne Knollenblätterpilze sollen sehr gut schmecken, aber nur einmal. Zum Glück ist das bei Fischen nicht so kritisch. Ich habe auch schon Fische gefangen und gegessen, ohne zu wissen, was es war. (hab ich schon mal geschrieben- waren Alande).
Gruss Schwefi


----------



## bobbyboy (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Lausitzerangler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war von euch schon jemand im Wald gewesen und hat mal geschaut ob es schon Pilze gibt? Ich denke, das die Pfifferlinge sich langsam zeigen oder was denkt Ihr.
> 
> ...


 
hallo pilzfreunde

wie kommst du auf die idde pilze eine stunde zu kochen das ist ja eine totsünde da ja die pilze einen wassergehalt von über 80 prozent haben und du sie 1 stunde abkochst ist natürlich nicht mehr,besser gesagt gar nichts mehr von den vitaminen und geschweige von dem pilz übrig.meine pilze werden nur geputzt und kommen in eine sehr heisse pfanne werden geröstet und am schluß gewürzt denn speziell das salz zieht sehr viel wasser und das sollte man natürlich tunlichst bei pilzen vermeiden.hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.noch ein tipp wenn du zuviele pilze hast einfach dicke tranchen runterschneiden,panieren und einzeln in dennn froster geben und wenn sie gefroren sind in dosen oder beutel abfüllen.und wenn du dann lust auf gebackene pilze hast einfach butterschmalz erhitzen und die pilze wie ein wienerschnitzel herausbacken,oder  pilze ohne panieren in dicke tranchen schneiden einzeln auf blech legen frosten und wenn sie tiefgekühlt sind wieder in einem gefäss einfrieren,und sie dann im gefro. zustand weiterverwenden ohne sie vorher aufzutauen,da sie sonst zuviel wasser und geschmack verlieren.

ps. auf eine erfogreiche schwammerlsaison hoffend.

gruß bob


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,
der Mairitterling ist noch da, leider viele madig und nach dem Regen voriges WE schiessen die Frühjahrsmorcheln (hat Bienenwabenstruktur) sprichwörtlich wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Sie wachsen vornehmlich in Laubwäldern und sind sehr standorttreu. Spitzmorcheln sind auch darunter (kleiner und schwarz, auch essbar). Bitte nicht verwechseln mir Frühjahrslorchel (hat Gehirnwindungen). 
Gedünstete Forelle mit in Butter geschmorten Morcheln und Petersilienkartoffeln mmmmmmmmmmm
guten
Schwefi


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hallo Pilzfreunde!
Gestern abend war Neumond!!Nachdem ich heute früh einen guten  Platz für Rotkappen unter die Lupe nahm,gab`s heute Mittag schon eine leckere Pilzpfanne!!


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

schøne rotkappen...muss auch mal wieder nach deutschland..oder norwegen....


----------



## boot (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



andre23 schrieb:


> schøne rotkappen...muss auch mal wieder nach deutschland..oder norwegen....


Hi bei uns sind die Pilze auch schon einige zeit da ich habe schon Rotfußröhrlinge und Hexeneier gesammelt, lg#h


----------



## gismowolf (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hallo !
Und heute früh ging`s in die Alpen!Da gab es viele Eierschwammerl(Pfifferlinge sagt Ihr dazu!!):m


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Und heute früh ging`s in die Alpen!Da gab es viele Eierschwammerl(Pfifferlinge sagt Ihr dazu!!):m


 
Du meine Güte, das sind ja Unmengen|bigeyes:k

Ich werde meinen Steinpilzecken am Wochenende wohl auch mal einen Besuch abstatten...:g


----------



## Bullfrog (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

hi...wir haben letztens 2 kilo pfifferlinge gefunden !
bei uns dauen die steinpilze noch ein weilchen,aber es gibt viele champignons !


----------



## boot (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Du meine Güte, das sind ja Unmengen|bigeyes:k
> 
> Ich werde meinen Steinpilzecken am Wochenende wohl auch mal einen Besuch abstatten...:g


Meinst du die Steinpilze sind schon da? |bigeyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



boot schrieb:


> Meinst du die Steinpilze sind schon da? |bigeyes


 
Ein Freund von mir hat unter den Birken hinter seinem Haus (!) schon etwa 10 kilo davon geerntet. Die Wachsen da seit Jahren in Mengen, und keiner weiß, wieso...|kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

...meine eltern sind fast tæglich los....und ich kønnte heulen, wenn ich høre was sie jetzt schon finden....meiner meinung nach alles sehr frueh...und ich hab ihn noch meine besten stellen verraten....egal...komm ja eh nicht mehr dort hin...und bleibt in der familie....


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Ich werde dieses Jahr in Norwegen wieder schön Pilze sammeln, da kann man die Steinpilze teilweise mit ´ner Sense mähen! Als Beilage zur Scholle oder Rotzunge immer wieder ein Gedicht...


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

....rotkappen rund um molde....motorsense....


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

In Molde war ich auch schon, leider im frühjahr - nix Pilze! Aber die Wälder am Hardanger im August -  der Hammer!#6


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

OT...und blaubeeren....bin ja jedes jahr 2-3x oben....leider dieses jahr noch noch nicht....kommt aber...beste zeit...september....


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Die Blaubeeren machen sich auch gut auf´m Kuchen. Wie mache ich die pilze am besten haltbar, wenn ich sie von Norge mit nach Hause nehmen möchte? Einfrieren? Das kommt doch bestimmt nicht besonders gut! War schon am überlegen, einen Einkochtopf mitzunehmen, aber der nimmt soviel Platz weg...#c


----------



## Pfandpirat (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Blaubeeren machen sich auch gut auf´m Kuchen. Wie mache ich die pilze am besten haltbar, wenn ich sie von Norge mit nach Hause nehmen möchte? Einfrieren? Das kommt doch bestimmt nicht besonders gut! War schon am überlegen, einen Einkochtopf mitzunehmen, aber der nimmt soviel Platz weg...#c




Trocken wär eine Möglichkeit. Wenns schneller gehen soll, dann im Ofen bei geringer Hitze.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Das mit dem Trocknen, wie lange dauert das (Freiland/Ofen)? Wir haben nur eine Woche Zeit... Pilze vorkochen und dann einfrieren...geht das?#c


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

also ich mag sie am liebsten eingefroren...kurz aufkochen...oder direk nach dem saubermachen in scheiben....wenn man den genuss noch haben møchte...von einwecken und trocknen halte ich nicht so viel...ausser letzteres als gewuerz ...meiner meinung sind steinpilze und rotkappen dafuer aber nicht die "besten"...die esse ich lieber als schøne pilzpfanne...


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

....oder mit viel fleisch....


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Danke Andre, das wollte ich hören (lesen)...#6


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

..natuerlich schmecken sie frisch gesammelt immer noch am besten...ich hab mich vor 2 jahren so vollgestofft mit diesen eiweissspendern.....und dazu jede menge fisch....und fluessiges....da brauch kein rentner mehr blaue pillen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



andre23 schrieb:


> ..natuerlich schmecken sie frisch gesammelt immer noch am besten...ich hab mich vor 2 jahren so vollgestofft mit diesen eiweissspendern.....und dazu jede menge fisch....und fluessiges....da brauch kein rentner mehr blaue pillen...


 
Da kannst du den ganzen Tag die Fahne hochhalten...:q


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hallo Freunde des gesammelten Pilzes,
ich kanns auch kaum erwarten, Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge ins rote Schwedenhaus zu tragen. Für das Haltbarmachen habe ich das Trocknen auserwählt. Der E-Herd in unserem Schwedenhauss hat extra für solche Aufgaben ein Fach ganz unten, in das zwei Bleche passen. Pilze in 2-3mm dicke Scheiben geschnitten auf ein Backpapier und rein damit, die Heizung sorgt für ca. 60°C. Maximal 2 Tage, dann sind die fertig. Als Würze für Saucen  und in heisses Wasser als Grundlage für eine Pilzsuppe - extralecker. Übrigens verwende ich die Rotkappen frisch nur in kleinen Mengen (es gibt personenabhängig Unverträglichkeiten) und zum Trocknen nehme ich die nie: 1. weil sie schwarz werden und 2. weil in Exemplaren, die bereits einen offenen Hut haben irgend so ein Insekt Eier ins Futter legt. Man kann dies an den kleinen schwarzen Punkten im Futter erkennen und sollte dort von unten mal mit dem Messer puhlen - ekelig.
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt als Klug********r dastehen, aber es sei auch davor gewarnt, Pilzgerichte mit Alkoholgenuss zu kombinieren. Es gibt Sorten (ich sammele ca. 200 verschiedene), die nach dieser Kombi für heftige Probleme sorgen auch schon bei geringen Mengen. (z.B.Tintlinge) oder einfach weglassen.
*Steinpilzscheiben gesalzen und paniert in Pfanne ausgebraten wie Schnitzel als Beilage zu einem naturell gebratenen Zanderfilet mit frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer und Dillsauce - ich leg mich rein.

Grüße in die Runde
Schwefi


----------



## boot (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat unter den Birken hinter seinem Haus (!) schon etwa 10 kilo davon geerntet. Die Wachsen da seit Jahren in Mengen, und keiner weiß, wieso...|kopfkrat


Meinst du nicht das was dein Freund da im Garten unter seiner Birke hat das das nicht Birkenpilze sind Stiel weiß mit dunkeln schuppen HUT braun bis dunkelbraun? lg ole#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



boot schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das was dein Freund da im Garten unter seiner Birke hat das das nicht Birkenpilze sind Stiel weiß mit dunkeln schuppen HUT braun bis dunkelbraun? lg ole#h


 
Nix Birkenpilze! Das sind definitiv Steinpilze. Ich wollte es erst auch nicht glauben, bis ich die Dinger gesehen habe. Das geht da schon seit zig Jahren so, jedes Jahr das gleiche Spektakel. Irgendwann sprießen unter den Birken aus seinem Rasen ohne Ende Steinpilze. Weiß der Teufel, warum...#c


----------



## boot (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Nix Birkenpilze! Das sind definitiv Steinpilze. Ich wollte es erst auch nicht glauben, bis ich die Dinger gesehen habe. Das geht da schon seit zig Jahren so, jedes Jahr das gleiche Spektakel. Irgendwann sprießen unter den Birken aus seinem Rasen ohne Ende Steinpilze. Weiß der Teufel, warum...#c


Na wenn das so ist dan komme ich mal mit dir mit und dan Ernten wir die dinger:q ok fg. lg ole#h


----------



## gismowolf (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Ich war heute früh im Hausruckwald und habe zwei wunderschöne 
" krause Glucken " gefunden!Montag ist Vollmond,da werde ich nach Steinpilzen gucken!:q


----------



## gismowolf (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Die Steinpilze sind leider nicht erschienen!!#d Es war doch zu trocken und zu heiß!!Aber gestern,einen Tag nach Neumond,sind an meinen bekannten Plätzchen wieder die Rotkappen und Eierschwammerl aus dem Boden geschossen! 
Das gab dann zu Mittag eine leckere Pilzpfanne und eingeweckte Eierschwammerl für den nächsten Winter!!


----------



## Ollek (17. August 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Die Steinpilze sind leider nicht erschienen!!#d Es war doch zu trocken und zu heiß!!Aber gestern,einen Tag nach Neumond,sind an meinen bekannten Plätzchen wieder die Rotkappen und Eierschwammerl aus dem Boden geschossen!
> Das gab dann zu Mittag eine leckere Pilzpfanne und eingeweckte Eierschwammerl für den nächsten Winter!!



Leckerererrrrrrrr#g


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Endlich wieder Sonnenschein nach all dem Regen.
Das hat meinen Vater und mich gestern zu unserer Lieblingspilzstelle gelockt:
Ergebnis:
Über ein Kilo Pfifferlinge,
zwei,drei Steinpilze, ein Birkenpilz und ein paar Maronen, die größte mit über 20cm Kopfdurchmesser und fast gar nicht angefressen.
Wichtig vor allem: Es gibt noch massig kleine gelbe Köpfchen, die durchs Moos und durch die trockenen Nadeln blickten. Die werden sich in den nächsten Tagen hoffentlich noch zu schönen leuchtend-gelborangen Pfifferlingen weiter entwickeln :q

Traurig nur, wie "unser" Wald nach dem Kyrill gelitten hat. Und nicht nur durch den Sturm: Ein paar Maronenplätze waren völlig zerstört durch Waldrandalierer, die dort alles aufgewühlt haben. Die müssen sich benommen haben, wie die Schweine, diese Wilden #q
Jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum es heißt: Du dumme Sau.
Hätte doch gereicht, wenn sie die Maronen abgeknabbert und das Myzel heile gelassen hätten...


----------



## gismowolf (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Nachdem es jetzt auch bei uns im Hausruckwald wieder feucht genug ist,beginnen Rotkappen und auch Steinpilze beim zunehmenden Mond zu wachsen!


----------



## Köhlerschreck (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Moin,
sag`mal wie hast Du die Pilze eingeweckt? Einfach nur in Salzwasser?
Gruß


----------



## gismowolf (18. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Servus Köhlerschreck!
Hier die einzelnen Schritte zum Einlegen von Pfifferlingen oder wie man bei uns sagt Eierschwammerl aus einem älteren Beitrag:1) http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=430960&postcount=63
2)http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=430967&postcount=64
3)http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=430980&postcount=65
Dazu auch einige Bilder.


----------



## Köhlerschreck (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Moin von der Küste.
Herzlichen Dank für die Anleitung.

Da ich auch häufig gößere Mengen an Pilzen zur Verfügung habe, ist das eine neue Variante. Bisher beschränkte sich meine Aufbewahrungsart auf Frosten, Trocknung oder Sofortverzehr.
Ich denke, daß Deine Art der Zubereitung auch für andere Pilzarten wie Marone, Steinpilz und Birkenpilz gilt.

Na, dann wünsche ich "meiner besseren Hälfte" gutes Pilzeputzen und mir "guten Appetit".

MfG


----------



## gismowolf (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Servus Köhlerschreck!
Beim Einwecken von Steinpilzen und Maronenröhrlingen,etc.bildet sich im Essigsud eine Gallertschicht an der Pilzkappe.Manche mögen das nicht!Aber es beeinträchtigt nicht den excellenten Geschmack!
Ich war heute wieder kurz im Wald und muß sagen :sie schießen jetzt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes aus dem Boden!


----------



## Köhlerschreck (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hi,
ja, gehen ab wie Schmidts Katze. Ich war heute auch 2 Std. unterwegs. Reichlich. Nur leider viele verwurmte.
Das ist umso ärgerlicher wenn sie von außen wie das blühende Leben aussehen.
Was soll`s, morgen auf Dorsch und Hering und übermorgen wieder in die Pilze.
Danke für die informativen und brauchbaren Tips.
MfG  Peter


----------



## boot (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonnenschein nach all dem Regen.
> Das hat meinen Vater und mich gestern zu unserer Lieblingspilzstelle gelockt:
> Ergebnis:
> Über ein Kilo Pfifferlinge,
> ...


Solch Arschlöcher gibt es reichlich und dan sagen sie auch noch das sie Pilz sammler sind. Aber die sind einfach nur Schei.e#qlg


----------



## knutemann (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Vorhin kurz geschaut und innerhalb von 15 min. eine Mahlzeit allerfeinster Maronen für vier Personen eingesackt:m
Also wird in den nächsten Tagen der Pilzvorat bis zur nächsten Saison gesammelt. Macht Spaß, da sich immer die komplette Familie daran beteiligt|rolleyes


----------



## boot (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



knutemann schrieb:


> Vorhin kurz geschaut und innerhalb von 15 min. eine Mahlzeit allerfeinster Maronen für vier Personen eingesackt:m
> Also wird in den nächsten Tagen der Pilzvorat bis zur nächsten Saison gesammelt. Macht Spaß, da sich immer die komplette Familie daran beteiligt|rolleyes


Habe mir auch kurz Pilze geholt,mmmmmmm waren die gut.#h


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hier in Brandenburg ist jetzt die "PILZHÖLLE" los. Da kannst Du gerne in einer Stunde eine Menge von etwa 20 Liter Volumen ernten (überwiegend, Maronen und Steinpilze). Es gibt aber auch reichlich Schirmlinge und viele andere mehr. Meine größten Steinpilze hatten eine Hutdurchmesser von über 20 cm.
Also, immer mal los !!!!
Burkhard


----------



## boot (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> Hier in Brandenburg ist jetzt die "PILZHÖLLE" los. Da kannst Du gerne in einer Stunde eine Menge von etwa 20 Liter Volumen ernten (überwiegend, Maronen und Steinpilze). Es gibt aber auch reichlich Schirmlinge und viele andere mehr. Meine größten Steinpilze hatten eine Hutdurchmesser von über 20 cm.
> Also, immer mal los !!!!
> Burkhard


Hi Burkhard bei uns in hh ist es schlecht mit Maronen schade die Liebe ich so:c.lg ole#h


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



boot schrieb:


> Solch Arschlöcher gibt es reichlich und dan sagen sie auch noch das sie Pilz sammler sind. Aber die sind einfach nur Schei.e#qlg



Du hattest mich nicht richtig verstanden. Es waren wirkliche Schweine, nämlich Wildschweine, wie unschwer an den Spuren im weichen Waldboden zu erkennen war #h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Wie/wo lernt man denn geniessbare Pilze von den nicht so geniessbaren Pilzen kennen?
Habt Ihr das durch Eltern/Lehrgang/Freunde/Internet/Bildern/  oder wie gelernt?
Ich sehe oft hunderte von Pilzen aber trau mich nicht, einen davon in die Pfanne zu hauen.
Fliegenpilz ist klar = Den kenn sogar ich.
Gibt es da ein generelles Unterscheidungsmerkmal der Essbarkeit und der Ungeniessbarkeit?
Wie kann man das am Besten lernen/erfahren?


----------



## Joachim_P_R (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Hallo Hakengrösse 1,
Pilze zu bestimmen lernt man entweder durch die Großeltern, die Eltern, oder z. B. auf Pilzseminaren, ach ja auch durch ein Jahrelanges beschäftigen mit den Pilzen.
Auch aus dem Internet kann man sich Infos holen, z. B. hier:
http://www.notizbrett.de


----------



## Alabalik (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



boot schrieb:


> Hi Burkhard bei uns in hh ist es schlecht mit Maronen schade die Liebe ich so:c.lg ole#h


 
Moinsen
Ich bin grad ausm Wald zurück und habe anderthalb Kilo
Steinpilze mitgebracht.
Küchenfertig gewogen.
War im Fichtenwald unterwegs, ca 20 jähriger Bestand.
Steinpilze lassen bei uns jetzt langsam nach aber Maronen
und Ziegenlippen habe ich heute in Mengen gesehen.
Die lasse ich aber stehen, nehme nur Steinpilze, Pfifferlinge,
Speisemorcheln und Herbsttrompeten.
Gelegentlich auch mal kleine Butterpilze als Einlage in eine
Wildkraftsuppe.
Mfg Armin


----------



## oknel (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> Hallo Hakengrösse 1,
> Pilze zu bestimmen lernt man entweder durch die Großeltern, die Eltern, oder z. B. auf Pilzseminaren, ach ja auch durch ein Jahrelanges beschäftigen mit den Pilzen.
> Auch aus dem Internet kann man sich Infos holen, z. B. hier:
> http://www.notizbrett.de



naja manche sachen ändern sich nat. auch.
so sollte z.b. vom verzehr des grünlings abstand genommen werden.
früher galt der als sehr guter speisepilz

mfg


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

@oknel,
warum diese änderung beim grünling, ich nehme ihn eigentlich als geschmckseinlage wie die jungen butterpilze???


----------



## Tomasz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @oknel,
> warum diese änderung beim grünling, ich nehme ihn eigentlich als geschmckseinlage wie die jungen butterpilze???


 
Ich nehme den Grünling auch immer noch mit. Ich finde seinen Geschmack sehr aromatisch. Allerdings gab es wohl vor einigen Jahren in Frankreich Vergiftungserscheinungen und auch Tote. Später hieß es dann die Leute hätten den Grünling mit anderen Pilzen verwechselt#c. 

Hier mal zwei Links zum Thema:

http://www.br-online.de/umwelt-gesundheit/thema/pilze/pilz-galerie.xmlv

und den hier aus einem ähnlich gelagerten Forum wie unser Anglerboard, nur das die sich da keinen Kopf um catch & release machen|supergri.

http://www.dgfm-ev.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=299

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wann beginnt die Pilzsaison ???*

Na Gott sei Dank!  Wollte schon sämtliche Herbstkrankheiten in unserer Familie der letzten Jahre auf meine Grünlingfunde schieben. )


----------

